# how do i open a compressed file on my toshiba laptop?



## bigeato (May 4, 2011)

i bought a game(settlers: rise of an empire) for $30 off of Direct2Drive.com, and every time I try to bring it up it says compressed(zipped) file. any suggestions?


----------



## johnb35 (May 4, 2011)

Windows XP and above already has its own unzipping utility included in the OS.


----------



## jgoff14 (May 4, 2011)

Right click if it isn't already unzipping and click extract and then enter where you want it to go to. I'd create a new folder to extract to so you know where it is.


----------



## bigeato (May 4, 2011)

I tried to extract but the computer says that it cannot open the file as archive when i try to make it into a new file.


----------



## mihir (May 4, 2011)

What format is it in??
Right click and go to properties and see what is the file extension.


----------



## bigeato (May 4, 2011)

Compressed (zipped) Folder (.zip)  C:\Users\Owner\Downloads,type of file and the location. Does anyone know where to find a free download of plants vs. zombies?


----------



## Motoxrdude (May 4, 2011)

Download and install WinRar
http://www.rarlab.com/

You can use the evaluated version for 30 days. After you install it, you should just be able to double click on the file and it will open it with winrar by default. If not, right click the file and select "Open with" and select win rar. From their you can install the game by opening the .exe file, or extract it to a folder and install it from their.


----------



## Motorcharge (May 4, 2011)

You can still use winrar after the 30 day period, it will just ask you if you want to buy it every time you open a zip type filed after that.


----------



## bigeato (May 5, 2011)

I have tried the win rar thing (thanks for that tip by the way) and nothing has worked. any last ditch efforts?


----------



## scbjmshpv (May 5, 2011)

well if you are running xp and if your HD is on FAT formate you might have trouble opening the file, if not well this is great programs to open those files like winrar and power archive (my fav) they all have trial period but you can go without paying with trial period just takes longer (about 5-30 sec) and you get notice of having it upgraded to full version.


----------



## Nanobyte (May 5, 2011)

The most common freeware zipper is 7zip.

Are you sure the file was downloaded complete?  Was it the expected file size if that is known?  With whatever utility you decide to use, you should either test the archive or open it to see if the files are listed.  If not the file is corrupt and should be downloaded again.


----------



## mihir (May 5, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> The most common freeware zipper is 7zip.
> 
> Are you sure the file was downloaded complete?  Was it the expected file size if that is known?  With whatever utility you decide to use, you should either test the archive or open it to see if the files are listed.  If not the file is corrupt and should be downloaded again.



+1 even I think your download is not complete.Try to download again and then try unzipping it.


----------

